# Flewellen Haunt 2007



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, here are the haunt pics. My parents have a rather large property and it's on a slope because they live at the base of the mountain. Because of this our props got a bit swallowed up. Next year I will have many more (hopefully) and I will concentrate more on lighting and sound.
Despite all of this, it was really successful and we found out yesterday that we made the newspaper.

http://www.freewebs.com/flewellenhaunt/halloweenhaunt2007.htm


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

i love the garage door! very creative. great work!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ivana Hacketoff! That's funny. Not only does your haunt look cool, it's entertaining to boot.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job ...
very nice


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Ivana Hacketoff! That's funny. Not only does your haunt look cool, it's entertaining to boot.


Paul Tergeist is quite clever as well.

Next year, you may want a tombstone for "Ivan Awfulitch"


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

kerryike said:


> Paul Tergeist is quite clever as well.
> 
> Next year, you may want a tombstone for "Ivan Awfulitch"


I love it! Will most certainly do a tombstone for him!
Thanks


----------

